# My Newest P



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

Went to the LFS with my buddy and noticed there were two baby serras. I overpaid but IDC the owner is a friend and I like supporting local business. Anyhow here is a pic. In a Couple months i will repost to see what I bought. I know i got a baby Serra right now..lol


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

He looks good. What you feeding the guy?


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

Nothing yet only had him about a hour..lol


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Do you know what the LFS was feeding him. How big is he? Try blood worms.....


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

He is only about a inch. The LFS was feeding him crushed pellets and talapia. He would cut the talapia in a small chunk and let him eat off it then remove. I taught him this when i was growing out My macs. I will be doing bloodworms , talapia , pellets, shrimp.. Basically everything my mac gets just smaller portions...


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I always liked giving them live blood worms and frozen are cool to.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

To small to id unfortunately


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

Yeah I know that ,Just wanted to show off my new fish and figured this would be the best forum to do it in..lol


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Juvenile S. rhombeus.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

How so sure


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> piranha-freak101
> 
> Posted Today, 05:35 PM
> How so sure


Good question. The head shape for starts fits the juvenile description. The body shape while a bit elongated is common for rhombeus at that size. Body spotting is also an indicator, coupled with the anal fin markings. The opercle is right shape as well. There is no reflective scaling to suggest S. sanchezi as these too are morphological similar at such close sizes. And nothing suggest S. elongatus.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

So small, what a cute little guy!

I don't think I ever saw a serra that small before (in person anyway)

It would be cool to raise that little guy to a nice sized bad boy hah


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

hastatus said:


> > piranha-freak101
> >
> > Posted Today, 05:35 PM
> > How so sure
> ...


Some good details here, thanks.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Remember this too, the species name also gives clues. Rhombeus means diamond shape, pertaining to body shape. These are helpful identifiers if you look at them from written descriptions.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Cute little bugger you have there!!


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

hastatus said:


> > piranha-freak101
> >
> > Posted Today, 05:35 PM
> > How so sure
> ...


interesting thanks for that


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

Yes Thanks for that info Frank..


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks like a juv rhom. OS1R1S just got a baby rhom and it looks just like this. Head shape and everything, even coloration. He got his at 1.5" I'm far from an expert just looked the same so I compared the two pic's side by side and yours is exactly the same as his.


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

Went back to the LFS and bought then other one too..lol This one is actually silver but the camera was about dead when I took the picture and the flash was on so it really screwed it up..lol


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Its actually an excellent photo for ID.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

HA HA Sorry Frank, I just seen you already Identified the fish, and with an expert and scientific reason, not comparing two pictures together lol


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

Also looks like a Thomas moreso than the first but also looks a little bigger than the first too

Rhom


----------



## armyvip02 (Jun 1, 2011)

Right now the mid-west is getting tons of these little guys. I purchased two of them that look exactly the same but one is outgrowing the other quickly. The pet store said it was a Black piranha which means they dont have a clue. So I asked my buddy who owns the LFS to call the supplier and the supplier 100% for sure said it was a Striolatus. Im already almost positive they are wrong because of obvious reasons. Most store are selling them as Black piranhas though. Youll find out that 70-80% of LFS have no idea what it is because the actual catchers dont have a clue either. Its a suprise and if you hang on to that bad boy for a couple years he will be worth alot more than the overpriced sales tag... I cant write my own posts yet because I am new but when I can I will post pics.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Excellent pick up Shane!...They both rock like a DAVID LEE ROTH concert!!!...


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

armyvip02 said:


> Right now the mid-west is getting tons of these little guys. I purchased two of them that look exactly the same but one is outgrowing the other quickly. The pet store said it was a Black piranha which means they dont have a clue. So I asked my buddy who owns the LFS to call the supplier and the supplier 100% for sure said it was a Striolatus. Im already almost positive they are wrong because of obvious reasons. Most store are selling them as Black piranhas though. Youll find out that 70-80% of LFS have no idea what it is because the actual catchers dont have a clue either. Its a suprise and if you hang on to that bad boy for a couple years he will be worth alot more than the overpriced sales tag... I cant write my own posts yet because I am new but when I can I will post pics.


Yep , I asked my buddy who owns the LFS if he knew there collection point and he kinda gave me a puzzled look and said . I seen them on the list and hadnt seen them for a few years. So I ordered two knowing you and shawn (another local piranha hobbiest) would snatch them up.. I dont think he counted on the fact I would decide to buy both..lol

Considering the fact I didnt have to pay shipping I didnt feel it was too bad but 30 bucks for a inch and half "Black Piranha" was a little steep..lol


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

No way not steep at all for a good specimen like that


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

JustJoshinYa said:


> No way not steep at all for a good specimen like that


agreed i would easily pay 30$ for it.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Damn where has this thread been hiding? Cute lil guys. Any update Pics?


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

hes sooo cuutttteeee


----------

